# No "forfeit block" option available



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Today I had a 3 hour (prime now) warehouse block which ended on an odd hour. I picked up the next regular 2 hr block, leaving 1 hr between blocks. When the address came up for the 2 hour block it was for hot wheels but I was already at the warehouse. Obviously I still had time to drive to the hot wheels location, but why put the extra miles on my car? So I decided to forfeit and see if I could grab another warehouse block. However in the calendar there was no forfeit button. It looked the same as it does when you're on a current shift and can no longer forfeit. Somehow the app had kept me checked in from my previous block, even though there was an hour between, and I had no way to forfeit the block. 

Has anyone ever come across this issue before and know how to prevent it or get around it? I signed out and signed back in, force closed the app, no luck. I didn't bother with support for obvious reasons.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

This happened to me 2 times, a few months ago. I called support, they had no clue why and they created a ticket. Finally, 15 min prior to the start of the block, it gave me the option to dump it, so I did. Same thing both times. But this happened just before they began to penalize us for dumping blocks within 1 hour of the start time. Like the next week, they announced the new rule. It hasn't happened to me since then. Basically, yes it's happened to me, but no clue why. I am sorry I'm no help.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well it's 45 minutes now so that helps a little. In theory. If they could get the app to work.


----------

